# Your prefered Chipsets



## Resistance (12/1/19)

What mod devices did you own and what chipsets where preferred over others?
Regulated,semi and unregulated chipsets included (mosfets)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/1/19)

I like the Wismec luxotic mod. Instant fire and not much difficulty using the mod. Certain chips failed though,but I still would prefere this as an everyday mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/19)

I like DNA's (especially the DNA75C), SX's and Dicodes chipsets... I guess my favourite is the DNA75C because it's the one I'm most familiar with... but my requirements are not much... add boost and set to 28 watts in power mode and that's it. Below we have DNA60's, Dicodes and a DNA75C mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (12/1/19)

DNA 250c and tesla chips

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (12/1/19)

Mechanical chipsets for me please.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/1/19)

I don't really have a preference as long as I have a the mage v1 tank on top of the mod and I can set it to 40watts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zah007 (12/1/19)

All DNA chips, sx chip is good just haven’t familiarized myself with all the features

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (12/1/19)

Bomber pro mosfet, DNA anything and the starplat chipset.

SX is not for me. Has a humming sound and also it's a pain to understand the Chinese/English translations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (12/1/19)

Any DNA for standard mod. Seems like that’s the one type of mod I will always pick up out of the vape case.

For squonking mosfet seems to be my go too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/1/19)

YIHI. Love my SX Mini Q Mini. Almost a year old and no issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (12/1/19)

Resistance said:


> I like the Wismec luxotic mod. Instant fire and not much difficulty using the mod. Certain chips failed though,but I still would prefere this as an everyday mod.



Don't do it... A LOT of chips failed. Auto firing and draining batteries while off. At least the NC not the standard luxotic anyway.

I enjoy the HM Chip series by hotcig very much. ItsI the only chip I've ever tested for a long period of time. The other chip that really impressed me is whatever they stuck in that Puma mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/1/19)

DNA is life. The C series chips and the standard 250 chip.
Then the noisy v2.
Then the vgod150 chip.
Then full mech.
Anything else I've used (sx, gene, vaporesso, smoant, asmodus) have all pretty much been a waste of time for me. Either too many useless features (controlling and setting your device up via your phone), or way too little functionality, or functionality which doesn't live up to expectations or the actual menu items name.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (12/1/19)

And the e-leaf chip.??? Especially the one in the Pico or do they all use the same chip?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/1/19)

Resistance said:


> And the e-leaf chip.??? Especially the one in the Pico or do they all use the same chip?


actually forgot i had one of those !
For the price point, worked well enough for the time I had it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/1/19)

I dont know any of the chips, but seeing that most mods use liquid, and that you do sometimes get a leak. I prefer a waterproof chip

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fidola13 (20/1/19)

I have several DNAs, a coupe of Yihis, many Vaporesso Omni boards and a bucket load of others. 

If I could only pick 1 chip it would be the Omni board. It’s powerful, hits hard, does TC less fiddly than the hi end ones and has been basically more reliable for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/1/19)

I have one or more than one of all of the boards mentioned thus far. 

To be honest I don't notice enough difference between them to rate one meaningfully better than another. I prefer "instant" fire but even that is not essential for me. I adapt to the board I am using. I like my vape to change slightly from time to time. I guess it reminds me of the progressive difference between the first drag on a cigarette and the last. This may be one of the reasons that I like mech mods. I also use several mods every day with different coils in them. I move between 0.15 and 0.4 Ohms and enjoy the different results they give.

I don't do TC (gave it a good go) so this may be why the difference between boards doesn't bother me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

